# Short Downtime at 5pm



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

I need to take the board offline for 10 mins at 5pm.

This is to perform an additional security upgrade on the server.

I've run a local test and it went smoothly so hopefully there won't be any problems!

If there is an issue or delay I'll post updates on twitter:

https://twitter.com/#!/UK_Muscle


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

I hope this will help you guys if there are continued denial attacks and that they will soon get bored.


----------



## shamil (Mar 27, 2012)

You might not want to answer this, but what security enhancements are you doing?


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO ...IS THERE A HOT LINE WE CAN CALL IN CASE WE GET WITHDRAWAL SYMPTOMS ...........TEN MINS YER PROMISE .... :scared:


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

shamil said:


> You might not want to answer this, but what security enhancements are you doing?


You're right, I don't want to answer that one (for obvious reasons) sorry !


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

shamil said:


> You might not want to answer this, but what security enhancements are you doing?


what a silly spunk bubble ..... so everyone can see the security enhancements and maybe the people causing this sh1t can see what it is?


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Wheyman said:


> I hope this will help you guys if there are continued denial attacks and that they will soon get bored.


I say we all use this 10 minutes to walk around to the local internet cafe's and start roughing up any geeks that looks like they might have anything to do with this attack.

The word will soon get around that the uk-muscle lot are not to be played with.

I need help with a quick fashion question matching , brown timberland boots with my baseball bat or grey hightop adidas with my scaffold pole? :whistling:


----------



## achilles88 (Aug 27, 2010)

dont be longer than 10 mins, theres **** all on tv :whistling:


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

madmuscles said:


> I say we all use this 10 minutes to walk around to the local internet cafe's and start roughing up any geeks that looks like they might have anything to do with this attack.
> 
> The word will soon get around that the uk-muscle lot are not to be played with.
> 
> I need help with a quick fashion question matching , brown timberland boots with my baseball bat or grey hightop adidas with my scaffold pole? :whistling:


nice pair of lacoste with an old rusty crowbar ...always looks the part ...... :thumb:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

looks like im going to have to do some work for 10 minutes.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Well, that was relatively painless... (fingers crossed).

If anyone notices any issues please let me know.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

I have a boner


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

super fast well done Lorian :thumb:


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

shamil said:


> You might not want to answer this, but what security enhancements are you doing?


Guns, lots of guns


----------

